# Post-Neuter Questions



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

How long after his neutering until he can...

not wear an e-collar?

go on walks again?

go back to daycare?

visit the dog park again?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have never used an e-collar for any post surgery pet. But if he needs one, I think it's about 10 days. I think he could go on regular walks as soon as he feels well enough (you'll know!), but probably should stay away from daycare and dog parks for around 2 weeks. 

Well, those are the "correct" answers. Honestly, I never restricted my boys' activity after they were neutered, and I let them lick their incisions and basically did everything you "shouldn't". A neuter is a minor flesh wound, it's not like his guts will spill out if he breaks his stitches (like a spay incision could). But it's probably better to do it the right way.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ditto to what Willowy said. I've never used an e-collar either and, while I've never taken them for 5 mile runs the day after surgery, I've never restricted activity either. Maybe it's pure luck that they never had problems, so do what your vet tells you.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have only ever had two females spayed but neither wore an e-collar, just treated them normally afterwards as far as letting them exercise on their own other than stopping them if they really started racing around. I did not let them jump up on anything for a couple of days. The one male I had neutered never seemed to bother with his incision and did everything as normal by the next day.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

You might look into the donut/blowup collars if you need one. Worked great for Ray, and much more comfortable, I think.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Donut collars are rather expensive, and I also have never used an e-collar after a neuter! Thank god I'm not alone LOL.

I'm well aware of what goes on in a neutering as I've observed MANY of them when I volunteered at a vet clinic...so I do know the incisions are actually pretty tiny. I guess I'll plop him in daycare the day before and totally wear him out...then just observe him and start walking as he's able.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, I just remembered. Jasmine (daughter) had a problem with her dog's neuter because he kept messing with the incision. It got infected. So, yeah, use a collar if Brady's messing with it. Mine never did.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll have one on hand!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

My dog didn't have to wear a collar after his neutering. The vet said that if I noticed him constantly licking, biting, or otherwise bothering it to come back to get one. He didn't bother it, though. And I didn't restrict his activity other than we didn't do any running for a few days. I think you heal faster with _some_ activity. I don't know about the doggy daycare or the dog park. If another dog accidentally claws or steps on his surgical site it could be bad, so if it were me I'd give it a week.


----------

